# Malavita or Rome 390 Boss



## BloodMoney (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi guys,
Need your help here, undecided what to buy, Burton Malavita or Rome 390 Boss. Both similar price, will be used more on the slopes.
What I have now is a cheap Union Flite from 2015.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Both are good. Canting vs auto canting, if it matters to you, can make your decision. What boot you ride, rome has a narrower heal cup i believe. 

I personally wear vitas, i love them. I have tried lots of others and they have all been pretty good but i come back to vitas every time.


----------



## BloodMoney (Sep 28, 2015)

Boots- some Nike Kaiju and my favourite the Northwave Decade. Both are not that bulky so I think I will be good. In this case I will go with Rome, 40 bucks cheaper.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

just get vitas


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Vitas... ...... .... ........


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I rode the 390 for a season and have actually been looking into buying Vitas.
The 390 are a more than capable binding but left me looking for more as far as highback design and stiffness as well as ankle strap design. It is an all metal binding so it is a bit on the heavy side as well. With that being said the bindings are pretty sturdy and have good dampening underfoot.

If you are set on getting Rome Bindings I would look at DOD or Vice.

Probably gonna get a pair or Vitas Myself this season.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know where you are finding these bindings similar in price. They're not even in the same budget range. Right now you can buy 390 bosses for 130 and malavitas are all easily over 200. 

I always look at snowboard gear as shit you're going to break. It's inevitable, which is why I always stay in the mid to low price ranges for gear. No sense in spending 250 bucks on a binding that I know will be thrashed within a few seasons. If you only ride a bit and want champagne taste, go ahead and get the more expensive gear.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ive paid between 110 and 140 for my last 3 pairs of vitas, 2 were new


----------



## BloodMoney (Sep 28, 2015)

Just ordered Malavita's for 150 euro with shipping. Rome where 130. Seems like Vitas are more appreciated compared to 390. Thanks for your opinions guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you made a safe bet as the vitas are great bindings.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

ekb18c said:


> I think you made a safe bet as the vitas are great bindings.


they always make out malavita are all freestyle focused....
and softer.

Are they a safe all mountain binding? for park/groomers and also backcountry days?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> they always make out malavita are all freestyle focused....
> and softer.
> 
> Are they a safe all mountain binding? for park/groomers and also backcountry days?


Softer compared to what? 

Having been through multiple pairs of vitas, cartels, genesis I can honestly say that there is very little difference between the 3. Although i feel like the cartels are softer than vitas.(both reflex)

I use my vitas as an all mountain binding as it is a very capable binding.. but you might have a different preference.


----------

